
The history of UTF-8 as told by Rob Pike - motxilo
http://doc.cat-v.org/bell_labs/utf-8_history
======
js2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2071529>

------
ars
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=577116>

I wonder why the dup checker didn't find it - the link is exactly the same.

